# Air pressure switch problem



## agguy (Mar 20, 2010)

I tried to unplug the air pressure sensor and two of the wires broke off inside the plug that's connected to the wiring harness.... What do I do? I can't find any place that sells the plug, just the sensor....
Anyone know what I can do?


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

what bike do you have??? doesnt help if you are just talking about "a plug"


----------



## agguy (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry, didn't notice my signature wasn't attached. It's a 2009 Sportsman 500.


----------

